# Creacion de microfono diferencial para quitar el ruido ambiente



## gamba47 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, antes que nada me presento.

Soy Emiliano Vazquez o gamba47 en la mayoria de los foros en los que participo, soy Argentino, vivo en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y me dedico al rubro de la informatica, telefonia digital y cctv. Tengo casi 31 años y estudie en la secundaria un Comercial Tecnico y en la facultad estudie ciencias economicas (me faltan 9 materias para ser actuario). Por eso logre resolver la pregunta tecnica para llegar aca! porque me gusta la matematica!! 

De electronica se poco y nada, mas bien nada si me presionan un poco, pero hay algo que tengo, soy muy perseverante y no le escapo a la lectura, nunca!

Bueno, ahora que saben con el tipo de persona que estan hablando voy a mi consulta, si la misma no es correcta, no esta en el foro correspondiente o excede la buena voluntad de los foreros por favor no duden en comunicarmelo y borrar este post de ser necesario, no tengo intencion de generar problemas.


Situacion:
Tengo que grabar en un DVR (equipo autonomo de grabacion de video y audio para camaras de seguridad) el audio de lo que sucede en un comercio (en este caso una peluqueria).

El Problema:
El lugar posee musica funcional, pero esta siempre en un volumen medio a alto, por lo tanto, la grabacion de audio se realiza, pero ingresa con mucha mas fuerza el audio del ambiente que el del sector a grabar, es algo asi como estar en un bar con musica y querer hablar por celular, imposible!

Posible solucion:
Un conocido me comento que era posible hacer lo siguiente (transcribo para evitar malos entendidos)
_"Tenés que poner dos micrófonos electret, en configuración
diferencial, con ambos vivos conectados a los extremos de un
transformador de 600 ohms con punto medio y alimentar con una
resistencia de 2K2 a ambos por el punto medio, desacoplado a masa con
un electrolítico de 47 uF. Del otro secundario de 600 ohms, sacás el
audio.
Al hacer esto, creás un MICRÓFONO DIFERENCIAL. El sonido que entra por
ambos micrófonos se anula y el que entra por uno solo se amplifica.
Separando los micrófonos, vas a anular la música y el que esté
cerquita del cliente va a tomar la voz.
Las cáspsulas electret cuestan menos de $ 5 y el transforrmador puede
ser el interetapa (Azul) de las radios Spika."_

Con este dato y un grafico me fui hasta Electronica Liniers a comprar las cosas y conseguí todo menos (siempre falta algo!!) el transformador de 600omhs con punto medio (el interetapa -azul- de las radios Spika).

Consulte ahi y en la zona por algun reemplazo para el mismo pero no me supieron decir.

Bueno, no los retraso más, espero que me puedan ayudar, lamentablemente cuando yo estudie en la secundaria no era "negocio" estudiar electronica y por eso avance por el lado de los servicios, hoy realmente me arrepiendo porque fue algo que siempre me gusto y por el tipo de pais que habia en la decada del 90 no era viable eso, hoy a vuelto a ser una tarea valorada y me alegra mucho por los que tienen la capacidad para resolver estas cosas.

De ante mano muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo.

Emiliano


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola Emiliano, ante todo, bienvenido al foro. Es interesante el tema. Yo no he visto sistemas comerciales, salvo algún que otro "intercomunicador de casco de moto" que eliminaba el ruido del motor con el truco de dar vuelta la fase para que se resten las señales. Lo que sí he usado, con excelentes resultados, es un "Null Steerer" para equipos de radioaficionados. Estos se usaban en lugares con mucho ruido (proximidad con redes eléctricas) y tenía una antena auxiliar para captar el ruido, un amplificador y un desfasador. Andaba muy bien,* pero el ajuste era un poco crítico, *cosa que creo que ocurra si ponés el micrófono electret directo a un transformador, hay dos problemas: la señal del electret es muy baja como para lograr un buen desfase y el transformador no es "perfecto", puede haber un desbalance entre las dos ramas que limitaría el efecto de anular la señal que entra igual por los dos micrófonos. ¿Cómo andás con el soldador y el estaño? Si te animás puedo investigar de hacer algo sencillo y "paso a paso", no sé si funcionará 10 puntos _pero mejor que el injerto con el transformador va a andar. _Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola *crimson*! gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida.

Como explique mucho de electronica no se, pero si me gusta mucho tocar todo lo que esta a mi alcance (y lo que no esta tambien jajaj)
No sabia lo que me comentas de los mics electret, es un buen dato.



> ¿Cómo andás con el soldador y el estaño? Si te animás puedo investigar de hacer algo sencillo y "paso a paso", no sé si funcionará 10 puntos pero mejor que el injerto con el transformador va a andar.



No soy un genio con el soldador, pero me la rebusco, igual tengo a mi mejor amigo y socio con un pulso que es increible!!! jajaja
Estoy dispuesto a lo que necesites, por favor avisame en que te puedo ayudar.

De mas está decir que si necesitas algun tipo de soporte con alguna de tus PCs no dudes en decirme, acá en el foro no soy todavia muy conocido, pero soy de participar mucho en lo que pueda ayudar y con el tiempo logro tener muy buenas amistades con los foreros que son buena gente en su mayoria.

Abrazo y gracias de nuevo.
Emiliano


----------



## penrico (Jun 13, 2012)

gamba47:

           Lo que necesitas hacer, además de dos micrófonos es implementar un filtro adaptativo. Ya que conoces más de informática que de electrónica capaz que te animes a hacerlo. Buscá en la red con ese nombre "filtro digital adaptativo". La idea es la siguiente:

             - Ponés un micrófono de la señal que querés grabar.
             - Ponés otro micrófono apuntando hacia el "ruido" o la señal que te molesta.
             - A la señal que querés grabar, se la pasa por el filtro, el filtro posee coeficientes que se ajustan automáticamente.
             ¿Como funciona?. Bueno, lo que se hace es por software ir modificando los coeficientes, hasta lograr que la señal que querés grabar sea igual al ruido que estas escuchando por el otro lado. Cuando se logró eso, quiere decir que ya conoces como se comporta el ambiente que hay entre la señal ruido y el micrófono que toma la señal a grabar. Entonces, se aplica un filtro inverso a la señal que querés grabar, donde casi que elimina el ruido completamente.  Ese sistema se usa en cascos de helicópteros para eliminar el ruido del motor en el intercomunicador.


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 13, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> gamba47:
> 
> Lo que necesitas hacer, además de dos micrófonos es implementar un filtro adaptativo. Ya que conoces más de informática que de electrónica capaz que te animes a hacerlo. Buscá en la red con ese nombre "filtro digital adaptativo". La idea es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Me parece una muy buena idea, pero el problema es que en el lugar no tengo una PC para poder aplicar el filtro de manera constante, lo que necesito hacer es un microfono que haga el filtrado de manera desatendida y sin una PC.

Lo que yo uso actualmente es algo como este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424473083-microfono-ambiental-omnidireccional-cctv-seguridad-gabinete-_JM_

Se conecta por RCA al DVR donde se realiza la grabación del Video+Audio

Un saludo y gracias!

Emiliano


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2012)

Bueno Emiliano, acá está el corazón de estos "anuladores" de señal. En la primer figura tenés un generador de señales entregando dos ondas iguales pero "fuera de fase" es decir, que cuando una "sube" la otra "baja" (desfase de 180º). Las dos señales se unen en los extremos de un potenciómetro, que, como ves en la figura 2, a medida que se acerca a la mitad del recorrido, más se anula la "suma" de las señales. En el dibujo está a 3/4 de recorrido, si todo está equilibrado, al 50% del recorrido la señal se anula. Esto pasa con las señales "iguales" (en tu caso la música funcional) Si en un canal hay alguna señal distinta (la voz que necesitás) pasa sin problemas y se amplifica. Mañana veo si te puedo ir indicando cómo armar uno... te va a salir muchísimo menos que el de "ML". Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Uuu que bueno, espero tus recomendaciones y vamos a ir probando, prometo que si sale lo subo con fotos y armo el tutorial de como armarlo!!!

la duda que me queda es si a este micronofono diferencial se le puede poner un controlador de ganancia, se podra?

Saludos y gracias.


Emiliano


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2012)

Sí Emiliano, de hecho, lleva tres controles de ganancia, dos individuales, uno para cada micrófono, uno general, de salida del sistema y un control de "nulo", el que suma las dos fases opuestas para que se cancelen. Mañana empiezo a dibujarlo. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2012)

Bueno, acá tengo el diagrama esquemático del artilugio, vemos que Q1 y Q3 son dos amplificadores, cuya ganancia se ajusta con el preset de 1K en los emisores. Q2 desfasa la señal de Q1, ambas son mezcladas en el potenciómetro de "null" para buscar el punto donde se anulan las señales. y Q4 es un amplificador para recuperar nivel de audio, también con control de ganancia y preset de salida. Ahora, el tema es: ¿Cómo harías el armado? Yo pensaba pasarte un plano con una placa de fenólico (pertinax) al cual le hacés unos agujeritos y con un cutter le marcás las pistas y luego soldás los componentes. ¿O te animás a hacer un circuito impreso? Comentame. Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 14, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Bueno, acá tengo el diagrama esquemático del artilugio, vemos que Q1 y Q3 son dos amplificadores, cuya ganancia se ajusta con el preset de 1K en los emisores. Q2 desfasa la señal de Q1, ambas son mezcladas en el potenciómetro de "null" para buscar el punto donde se anulan las señales. y Q4 es un amplificador para recuperar nivel de audio, también con control de ganancia y preset de salida.


 



crimson dijo:


> Ahora, el tema es: ¿Cómo harías el armado? Yo pensaba pasarte un plano con una placa de fenólico (pertinax) al cual le hacés unos agujeritos y con un cutter le marcás las pistas y luego soldás los componentes. ¿O te animás a hacer un circuito impreso? Comentame. Saludos C


Lo que vos creas que es mejor lo hacemos, me parece que el circuito impreso va a quedar mas prolijo no??

Espero tus comentarios, realmente gracias, un genio!!


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola Emiliano, si te animás a un circuito impreso mucho mejor, así queda algo pequeño, porque sino la plaqueta rayada a cutter es muy grande. Yo te diseño el impreso, no hay problemas, después hacés una impresión en laser B/N en una hoja de revista o una fotocopia en papel ilustración. Algo para orientarte tenés acá:
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...circuito-impreso&option=com_content&Itemid=54
y acá:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/medidor-de-roe-2.html#!/2012/04/medidor-de-roe-2.html
Quedamos en contacto. Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 15, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Emiliano, si te animás a un circuito impreso mucho mejor, así queda algo pequeño, porque sino la plaqueta rayada a cutter es muy grande. Yo te diseño el impreso, no hay problemas, después hacés una impresión en laser B/N en una hoja de revista o una fotocopia en papel ilustración. Algo para orientarte tenés acá:
> http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...circuito-impreso&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> y acá:
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/medidor-de-roe-2.html#!/2012/04/medidor-de-roe-2.html
> Quedamos en contacto. Saludos C



Hola Crimson, perdon por tardar en responder.
Vamos por el circuito impreso directamente!! me va a tomar un poco mas de tiempo pero voy a terminar aprendiendo algo que siempre me gusto.
Ya me pongo a leer las dos paginas que me pasastes, avisame que tengo que comprar asi me voy a Electronica Liniers que me queda cerca y listo!

Saludos.

Emiliano


----------



## crimson (Jun 15, 2012)

Buenísimo Emiliano, así queda más prolijo. En un par de días aparezco con los detalles de armado. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola Emiliano, ya que vas a hacer circuito impreso hacemos un null steerer con integrado TL074, que es más fácil y funciona mejor, el de transistores era por si hacías plaqueta "al aire" o "manhattan". Te comento, te dejo el circuito, que es simple, dos operacionales son amplificadores de micrófono, cada uno con su control de ganancia, un operacional inversor de fase y uno que mezcla ambos para buscar la anulación. Detalles, los capacitores de 100nF son de poliéster de 50V o 100V, no hay problemas. Los electrolíticos de 16V o 25V, ojo que la pata más larga es positivo y la más corta negativo. El integrado tiene una marca o muesca, fijate en el dibujo de colocarlo correctamente. En el .pdf hay tres placas a escala por si te falla la impresión de una, no te hagás problema, te ponés canchero enseguida. Por supuesto, tenenos al tanto de las novedades. ¿Tenés un parlantito amplificado de PC para probar? Eso ayudaría mucho. Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Crimson, me pongo ya en campaña para hacerlo, te comento los resultados!

gamba47


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola, vengo a solucionarles el problema más fácil, rápida y económicamente 

Observen y sorpréndanse! 

Ta tannnn 

(La imagen adjunta obvio ¬¬ )


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 18, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, vengo a solucionarles el problema más fácil, rápida y económicamente
> 
> Observen y sorpréndanse!
> 
> ...



Hola Dj Draco, voy a ver de entender tu idea, la verdad es que no se nada del tema, pero le pongo ganas, ampliaremos....

gracias!

gamba47


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2012)

Es simple, cada V1 y V2 son tus dos micrófonos...

Claramente la salida será la resta de ambas señales por lo cual si ambas señales son iguales se restan y da cero.

Aunque no se bien si te va a funcionar con tensiones alternas...creo que sólo resta valores de tensión contínua :O :S


Pero con probar no perdes nada


----------



## TULLIO (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola Crimson, pregunto si seria posible utilizar el microfono diferencial con TL084 para anular el ruido del disparo en poligono de tiroy que habria que cambiar.


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola TULLIO, mmmh... la verdad lo veo difícil, creo que la idea básica (al menos lo que me imagino) es usar auriculares conectados a un amplificador, y que al momento de escucharse el disparo el auricular lo reproduzca fuera de fase para amortiguar el ruido... ¿es lo que estoy pensando? porque la idea original del micrófono diferencial es eliminar una música funcional en una sala para permitir escuchar lo que se habla: un mic toma la música funcional y la invierte en fase y el otro toma la música (que se anula) + la conversación, que finalmente queda. Veamos si algún colega del Foro tiene mas información. Saludos C


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 21, 2012)

Lo que dice Crimson ya existe y los han fabricado varias marcas grosas en el mundo....yo particularmente nunca tuve uno ni de cerca asi que nos e si funcionan bien..


----------



## crimson (Jun 25, 2012)

Dejo acá un circuito que hay en la web de anulador de ruido, y la placa por si alguien gusta experimentarlo. Saludos C


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gracias Crimson!! no respondí todavia porque no me pude sentar tranquilo a meter mano, prometo que en los proximos dias empiezo con las dudas porque en algo voy a fallar!! jajjaaja


----------



## polpi (Oct 27, 2014)

Mi mujer participa en un grupo de teatro y andaban buscando un microfono para exponer sus obras, me preguntaron y me puse a buscar... encontré este buscando "microfono diferencial" ya que necesitaban escucharse los actores y no el ruido del publico-ambiente. Lo hice en una tarde con cosas que tenia en el tallercito (salvo el tl074) y la verdad que desde el principio me sorprendió.



Tengo en mente algunos cambios:
Fuente regulada integrada.
Cambio de los preset por potenciometros de mayor valor.
Incluir led.
Conectores para los microfonos y un gabinete.



Disculpen la desprolijidad.
El "ajuste" es delicado por los valores y la incomodidad de los preset, si bien cambiando los valores meteriamos mas ruido en contrapartida ganariamos flexibilidad.

Quiero dar las gracias a Crimson por la publicación y a DJ DRACO por las sugerencias.


----------



## polpi (Nov 1, 2014)

Fabricando el gabinete para la placa y fuente





Hoy ya está pintada y con nuevas perforaciones.

Pregunta: alguno sabe en donde consegur esas letras que se trasladaban desde una hoja tranparente?





Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> . . . .Pregunta: alguno sabe en donde consegur esas letras que se trasladaban desde una hoja tranparente?
> 
> Saludos.




Consulta por "*Letraset*" en librerías

Lectura posiblemente interesante:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## polpi (Nov 1, 2014)

Gracias fogo me quedó lo de hacer pequeños espaciadores con trozos de lapiceras (pensé que era el unico miserable que hacia eso) y me intereso mucho lo del papel transfer que el lunes me pongo en eso.
En cuanto al gabinete, lo hice en casa (creo que se nota) con una plegadora que me fabrique justamente con esa que se sugiere en tu post con algunos cambios para plegar las solapas mas pequeñas. Me quede sin aerosol negro asi que fue con pincel la cosa. La chapa es galvanizada calibre 28.

Todavía estoy en el diseño del pcb con fuente integrada porque se complica poner un integrado de 14 patas sin puentes en una placa chica, pero me tengo fe.

No molesto mas, atte: Pol


----------



## polpi (Nov 5, 2014)

Después de muchas pruebas me quedé con un potenciometro de 100k a la salida, uno de 50k por cada micrófono y uno de 10k para el supresor.
Con respecto a la fuente la diseñe con 12v pero para otro proyecto (un preamplificador) basándome en los consejos de Mr. Fogonazo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ pero me parece que me excedí en gastos porque no se justifica para este aparato.

Lo probé en casa haciéndome el locutor y grabando en la pc con todos los ruidos que hay en una casa con dos nenes y la verdad si anula algunos ruidos... no hace milagros. (si no quieren ruido ambiente lo mejor es construirse un estudio pero... esto es mas barato)

La prueba de fuego es en dos semanas cuando el grupo de teatro se presente en vivo y usen esto en un colegio de la zona.

Saludos. Atte: pol


----------



## polpi (Nov 21, 2014)

Ya tengo algunos avances acá algunos:





Ni un puente tal como me gusta. Comento que todavía no lo probé pero calculo que tiene que funcionar tal como lo hizo el circuito posteado en el post 14 de este hilo el Sr. Crimson. ese si fue probado.

Saludo a ustedes. Atte Pol.


----------



## polpi (Nov 22, 2014)

Bueno acá las fotos del aparatito en cuestion y la placa hecha en PCBWizard ya que en Proteus no encontré los potenciometros que si conseguí en la tienda.

Saludos a todos. Polpi

P.D: Lo lamento fogo pero no pude encontrar Letraset ni papel Tranfer (en algun lugar quedaron en traerme y me preguntaron -¿Para algodón grueso o fino?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2014)

Si vas a usar una caja negra, tal vez te convenga imprimir algo así, usando una impresora laser, sobre papel autoadhesivo blanco:
​Luego lo pegás sobre la caja y le das una mano de esmalte transparente en aerosol.

*PD:* El gráfico es un modelo mío del "cartel" de conexión de los parlantes en un amplificador... vos tenés que escribir lo que te sea necesario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si vas a usar una caja negra, tal vez te convenga imprimir algo así, usando una impresora laser, sobre papel autoadhesivo blanco:. . . .



 No sea cosa que le pase como a uno que yo conozco que hizo un filtro paramétrico de 4 etapas y se olvidó para que servía cada potenciómetro 

  ​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No sea cosa que le pase como a uno que yo conozco que hizo un filtro paramétrico de 4 etapas y se olvidó para que servía cada potenciómetro
> 
> ​



Hace muchííííííísimos años, metí mano en un wincofón(no sonaba), armado solo de detornillador y soldador (conocimientos nada), el winco terminó sonando(en el buen sentido)...

Eso si, _*para subir el volumen había que tocar el potenciómetro de tonos*_


----------



## polpi (Nov 23, 2014)

Muchas gracias por los consejos.

Doctor muy bueno lo suyo y ahora mismo me pondré en eso. Es una buena solución, rápida y sin complicaciones.

Saludos a ustedes. Atte Pol


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 24, 2014)

Para los frentes o letreros uso con la inkjet y el Corel, papel fotográfico brillante waterproof autoadhesivo. Luego le aplico un film transparente autoadhesivo ( Muresco o Contact) para protección.
El letraset debe haber desaparecido hace mucho. Es lo que se usaba, hasta para hacer circuitos impresos en la época en que no había compus.


----------



## polpi (Dic 3, 2014)

Estube quemando pestañas y llego a esto. Está bien?



De ahora en mas a ciegas e inventando:
Supongo que la fase invertida es la que predomina, porque generalmente en un pre de microfono termina a la salida la misma. En este caso MIC1.
Probando estas teorias desde la nada y sin mucho conocimiento puse en la protoboard un Tl072, imité el inversor de fase y me di cuenta que el sonido bajó.
Con una fase inversa suena bien, cuando le agrego la segunda se cae la ganancia; esto ma hace pensar en agregar un segundo chip (tercer fase) y hacer la salida.
Ahora no tengo mas tiempo para probar pero esta noche la sigo.
Algún manual para leer? Con prácticas?

Gracias. Atte Pol


----------



## gamba47 (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola Polpi, soy Emiliano, te quería felicitar con que hayas logrado hacer el prototipo, yo no pude nunca, no se si es mi poca experiencia con la electronica, que tengo poco pulso, o si solamente no es lo mío...

nunca lo pude terminar, siempre terminaba rompiendo algo y tenía que empezar de cero.

Contanos un poco más de como te funciono!
Saludos!


----------



## polpi (Ene 30, 2015)

Perdon por la tardanza.
Es muy simple el aparato que raro que no lo hayas podido hacer funcionar. Actualmente el aparato está en uso en un grupo de teatro del barrio, dentro de una Soc. de fomento con tinglado y todo cerrado y funciona bien, no esperes mucho porque es muy básico.
Un microfono lo fabriqué con caño rígido de pvc de 3/4 que se usa en electricidad y el otro dentro de una cajita de telefónica a modo de ambiental. Los dos con electret (supongo) de 600 ohms. Para los ajustes te quedan cuatro preset: dos controlan la ganancia de cada mic. estos los pongo al máximo; luego el que figura como "NULL" o anulador y por ultimo la salida que es el que en definitiva vas a ajustar la mayor parte del tiempo.
El mismo tiene una muy alta ganancia y es 'normal' que acople hasta encontrar el ajuste y la posición correcta de mic y altavoces pero es la parte divertida de probar nuevos proyectos.
Lo he probado en ambientes mas controlados, como mi taller, con algunos amigos para hacer unos separadores de FM y nos sorprendió la simplesa y la funcionalidad. Con tiempo para ajustar conseguiamos despejar una charla de la voz principal en estudio (estudio de Fm)

En cuanto a la electrónica no hay mucho que decir (soy aficionado desde los 15) es muy basico desde la construcción hasta la puesta en marcha. Lo que si te recomiendo es una fuente muy bien filtrada como esta usando solo la rama positiva y utilizar buenos cables para los microfonos.


----------

